# reset MMI?



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

How do you reset the MMI? I mean a full reset not just on the menu factory reset? Want to know how to reset it after doing some VCDS things is all?


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=5 ... hoto%2cJPG

some codings need this, mmi screen will blink for an instant, when you release pressure on the three buttons mmi will reset.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Factory reset is possible only in Audi but Audi won't do it unless there is a real reason to do it!
they can easily solve an eventual problem than do a factory reset.

The available reset for us is showed from tommy above


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ignore the above post, it can be reset. 
Press both left and right buttons on the control forward and then press the centre button.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Ignore the above post, it can be reset.
> Press both left and right buttons on the control forward and then press the centre button.


Cheers Tosh, I thought there was a way.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Ignore the above post, it can be reset.
> Press both left and right buttons on the control forward and then press the centre button.


please, ignore yourself...
the reset that can be done press those button is an easy restart system and not a reset to the factory settings..there is something wrong in the first question..but keep for yourself replies like that


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry guys I meant that reset by holding the buttons up. Sorry I didn't mean a full Audi factory reset.

Sorry if I've caused any trouble. Tosh & ManuTT you are both the best 2 people on this forum and the only reason I still come on here. You both know loads and have helped many people out over the years. Keep the good work up 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Now you've opened up a hornets nest Stumardy !

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

stumardy said:


> Sorry guys I meant that reset by holding the buttons up. Sorry I didn't mean a full Audi factory reset.
> 
> Sorry if I've caused any trouble. Tosh & ManuTT you are both the best 2 people on this forum and the only reason I still come on here. You both know loads and have helped many people out over the years. Keep the good work up 8)


Errrr... credit also to tommyknocker above who posted a picture of the reset operation! 8)


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh god yeah thanks to everyone!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ManuTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore the above post, it can be reset.
> ...


Keep your wet panties on...
The question is clear to me, he's put some code in and wants to activate it, thats a restart... :roll: 
If you don't know what you're doing, so be it, but some of us do....!

And if you want to restore any change to factory, it's pretty easy - vagcom logs all charges, but you knew that right? :? 
copy and paste!!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

what makes you so sure of yourself?
I only replied explaining the correct procedures for the means of what he wrote..then if he wrote wrong doesn't matter but I've explained what is the available reset and what is the factory reset.

vag com can't do a factory reset because if you have added some coding, the vag can't know what is your initial configuration that only Audi knows.

said that, you were added as foe more than two months ago, so please don't consider my nickname please as I do of yours, and don't write about me or my doing as I never did.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

He asked how to reset, he's confirmed that's what he wanted, seems clear cut to most.... :lol: 
You have the scans and vagcom records the changes to the values in a change log... Opps..!

Address 03:05A 916 018 JJ recoded (Short coding) from 00033 to 00023 (08230/---/-----) Thursday,07,August,2014,14:51:29:51346


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

stumardy said:


> Sorry guys I meant that reset by holding the buttons up. Sorry I didn't mean a full Audi factory reset.
> 
> Sorry if I've caused any trouble. Tosh & ManuTT you are both the best 2 people on this forum and the only reason I still come on here. You both know loads and have helped many people out over the years. Keep the good work up 8)


he wrote wrong as you can see, so don't keep writing the same thing.


----------

